# A tasting



## alfrede (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys, so I'm gonna interview for a CDC position for the first time and they want to do a tasting. What does that normally entail? Should I be prepared to do a 3 course? Is it usually just one dish? Any insight is welcome! Thanks🙏


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

There is no set answer to your question. It depends upon the establishment. I have done one course tastings. I have done three course tastings. Also, In my experience, the number of courses isn't necessarily reflective of the perceived quality level of the establishment; however it does provide valuable insight into the mindset of management/ownership.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

alfrede said:


> Hey guys, so I'm gonna interview for a CDC position for the first time and they want to do a tasting. What does that normally entail? Should I be prepared to do a 3 course? Is it usually just one dish? Any insight is welcome! Thanks🙏


Not to seem rude but, I think not knowing what to expect at an interview at this level suggests that perhaps you're not ready for this level?? Just an objective observation. 

In the event that I'm wrong, and my wife tells me that this is a common thing with me, I would be my advice that you know their menu cold. Practice it. Plan on being asked to prepare at least one tasting from each course offered, especially any signature dishes and technically challenging dishes that are found on their menu.

Also, be prepared to offer a tasting of your own signature dish.

If I were conducting the interview, I would simply ask you to prepare whatever you want which would give me good insight into your skill, creativity, ability to fit in with the restaurant and level of confidence.

A good chef who is ready to run a kitchen, including the task of managing the menu, will have a good sense of what choices to offer in a situation such as this.

Good luck.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sgsvirgil said:


> not knowing what to expect


Everything I have ever done in my life has had a first time. The first time I rode a bicycle. The first time I shot a basketball. Etc.

I had ideas about what it was going to be like, but it certainly would have been prudent to ask for input from people that had experience with riding bicycles and shooting a basketball. :~)


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Indeed. Of course there's no substitute for experience. Hence, the tautology "we don't know what we don't know." Even if he doesn't get the job, he will still have the valuable experience of his first interview of this sort. 

However, it still doesn't change the fact that asking what to expect at an interview at this level suggests he may not be ready for the position. Like I said, I may be wrong. But, my experience is telling me otherwise. 

I truly hope that I'm wrong and he gets the job. If so, I will be the first to congratulate him and wish him well. 

Cheers!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm 52 and have been doing this my entire adult-ish life and I'm not 100% sure what they expect from a tasting. I see no good way to know without asking them what they're looking for.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

phaedrus said:


> I'm 52 and have been doing this my entire adult-ish life and I'm not 100% sure what they expect from a tasting.


LOL, I hear you. I had already worked as a head chef, a CDC, and an executive chef; before I ran into my first tasting interview...and it was an interview for a cook position. :~)


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I think we've just discovered the difference between being an employee vs. being an owner. ;-) 

If I'm looking to hire a person for a position that commands the highest salary in the restaurant except for my own, as far as I'm concerned, that person should know what to expect in the event I choose to have them prepare a tasting menu as part of their interview. 

It appears you fellas got lucky. 

Cheers!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sgsvirgil said:


> It appears you fellas got lucky.


Yeah just lucky for 50 years, no skill involved.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I've done stages & tastings but I've had some guidelines to work with.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you plan on doing a signature dish, research their menu well to make sure that they will probably have everything on hand that you will need in your preparation.

A good example would be this dish that was a signature dish of mine and got rave reviews from food critics... 
*Licorice Lamb*, a New Zealand lamb rack, pan seared, finished in a hot oven, cut into double chops and served with a licorice Merlot sauce...
What are the odds the restaurant holding the tasting interview will have black licorice?

Another example... 
*Blackberry Duck*, a Pekin duck breast, grilled over an open flame, then thinly sliced and served with a blackberry ginger sauce....
Ginger is not an off the wall item, but does the restaurant's menu reflect that they will have it on hand?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

cheflayne said:


> LOL, I hear you. I had already worked as a head chef, a CDC, and an executive chef; before I ran into my first tasting interview...and it was an interview for a cook position. :~)





cheflayne said:


> Yeah just lucky for 50 years, no skill involved.


"Ipso Facto" - /ˌipsō ˈfaktō/ adv.
Lat. "by that very fact or act"

Not encountering a tasting interview given these jobs you've held is ipso facto lucky. Skill has nothing to do with whether or not you encountered a tasting interview along the way.

By virtue of the fact that you were hired in these positions is ipso facto skill. 

Cheers!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sgsvirgil said:


> Not encountering a tasting interview given these jobs you've held is ipso facto lucky.


A lot of my jobs found me. Reputation and body of work probably deemed the need for a tasting unnecessary to most of my employers.

I am still a bit baffled by this as well...


sgsvirgil said:


> I think we've just discovered the difference between being an employee vs. being an owner. ;-)


...especially since I have been both. To me, a tasting interview is a small glimpse of a skill set and doesn't begin to cover the wide scope of skills required of a chef.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

alfrede said:


> Hey guys, so I'm gonna interview for a CDC position for the first time and they want to do a tasting


Hey Alfrede did you do the tasting yet and if so how did it go? What advice would you offer since your experience? Tell us how it went, what you did, and what you would do differently? Would love to hear details and input.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

cheflayne said:


> A lot of my jobs found me. Reputation and body of work probably deemed the need for a tasting unnecessary to most of my employers.


Which is why I said your talent is why you were hired. 

A bad choice in who runs the kitchen is a mistake that can cost untold thousands of dollars and months, perhaps years, to recover. The damage to name and reputation alone is the most costly. The worst that happens to the employee is they get fired. Afterwards, they move on to something else and start over free of the expense and damage they caused. Meanwhile, the owner is stuck cleaning up and paying for the mess. This is why every ounce of an interview for such a position is no more or less important than any other.

Hence, the difference the optics that exist between an employee and owner and the basis for why I made it a point to distinguish between how an owner and an employee would view this issue.

But, we're not talking about the entirety of the interview's subject matter. This discussion thus far has focused solely on the tasting aspect of such an interview. Of course the tasting aspect of the interview is but a small glimpse of the candidate's skill set. Nevertheless, that small glimpse is worth the applicant's weight in European White Truffles. That tasting can give insight into the applicant's creativity, confidence, how well they prepared for the interview, which tells how invested and determined they are in getting the job and, of course, the quality of their skills. In short, it provides mountains of important information about the candidate that typically cannot be acquired from merely talking to the candidate.

Naturally, the remainder of the interview will likely focus on the complicated business aspect of the job. The CDC must know and be experienced with this aspect of the position.

Let me ask you this. With your experience, if you were applying for a CDC position and you were told there would be a tasting involved, would you be worried about it? Probably not. I would think that such a small matter would not give you any cause for concern. I know I wouldn't think twice about it. With a little research and a study of the establishment's menu, there should be zero problems executing the tasting regardless of how they want it done.

A person who is not ready for the position would sweat such a small matter in an interview where a tasting is required.

Cheers.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

sgsvirgil said:


> Let me ask you this. With your experience, if you were applying for a CDC position and you were told there would be a tasting involved, would you be worried about it? Probably not. I would think that such a small matter would not give you any cause for concern. I know I wouldn't think twice about it. With a little research and a study of the establishment's menu, there should be zero problems executing the tasting regardless of how they want it done.
> 
> A person who is not ready for the position would sweat such a small matter in an interview where a tasting is required.
> 
> Cheers.


It must be awesome to have your mental health situation so squared away!:lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY]Maybe I'm getting this wrong. If the job is for _"CDC"_ won't the kitchen then be open to him as the _Big-Shot?!?_ ... If I'm asked to do this type of tasting I'm gonna make 5 tapas style plates of my best dishes. I'd make an app, 2 mains, a universal side and a dessert.

IDK? ... That's Me. ... YMMV.

[/JUSTIFY]


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

phaedrus said:


> It must be awesome to have your mental health situation so squared away!:lol:


Lol.....mental health condition? That's what I must have because I intelligently, politely and effectively argued my position?

I suppose in this day and age, its more fashionable and easier to insult someone than it is to show some respect.

Great work.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

sgsvirgil said:


> Lol.....mental health condition? That's what I must have because I intelligently, politely and effectively argued my position?


I mean that most people are prone to worrying about everything, even things they have no control over. Not implying you have mental health issues, I guess the joke didn't really translate.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

@phaedrus - ok. I see where you're coming from. No worries. 

In that case, please accept my apologies for snapping at you.

*instert bro hug here followed by a crisp ^5 and a fist bump*

Cheers!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

No problem! My twisted humor doesn't always translate well to print.:emoji_flushed:


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

That's ok. My sarcastic humor doesn't translate well in person. ;-)


----------



## alfrede (May 10, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> Hey Alfrede did you do the tasting yet and if so how did it go? What advice would you offer since your experience? Tell us how it went, what you did, and what you would do differently? Would love to hear details and input.


actually apparently my letters of recommendation and references were strong enough to put me thru without a tasting lol kinda bummed out, was looking forward to the experience. regardless, i'm grateful!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Congrats @alfrede! I hope the gig goes well for you.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

alfrede said:


> actually apparently my letters of recommendation and references were strong enough to put me thru without a tasting


Thanks for the update and congrats on the job.


----------

